# leaf snap



## TreeAce (Jun 8, 2011)

this looks super cool. especially for dumb people...like me.

Road Runner Video - Road Runner


----------



## TreeAce (Jun 8, 2011)

when I click on it all i get is words and no video...whatever..google "leaf snap app " maybe?


----------



## PinnaclePete (Jun 8, 2011)

Read about that this morning, seems cool, especially for the harder to ID ornamentals and varieties..."still requires user to make final ID".

Hope they don't come out with a "Trim your own Tree App".

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110608/ap_on_hi_te/us_smithsonian_identifying_trees


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 11, 2011)

I want that


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jun 11, 2011)

Doesn't look like it's available for droid yet, hopefully one is in the works. Looks very handy, and it will only get better as it gets more and more participation.


----------



## Stihl Rules (Jun 11, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> this looks super cool. especially for dumb people...like me.
> 
> Road Runner Video - Road Runner


 
I have it on my iphone it is a little rough to get a picture good enough for it unless you have perfect lighting and a white background. here is a few pics of it.

http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/uu197/robert_deatley30/58736d3c.jpg

http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/uu197/robert_deatley30/e0cd338f.jpg


the second one i have been trying to find out for years.


----------



## tree md (Jun 11, 2011)

Too cool!


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Jun 12, 2011)

Jay Leno talked about it the other night on the tonight show.

It was a lead in to a joke about the congress guy taking pictures of his privates. Still, he did a pretty good description of what it could do with leaves.
Rick


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jun 12, 2011)

Stihl Rules said:


> I have it on my iphone it is a little rough to get a picture good enough for it unless you have perfect lighting and a white background. here is a few pics of it.
> 
> http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/uu197/robert_deatley30/58736d3c.jpg
> 
> http://i647.photobucket.com/albums/uu197/robert_deatley30/e0cd338f.jpg


 
How much is it?
My wife works full time at ATT, I am going to get one of those BlackBerry pad deals, 40% off because of her. Gonna load it with the Diseases of trees and shrubs and Abiotic disorders software on it. With that leaf snap, should be a pretty sweet tool out there.


----------



## TreeAce (Jun 12, 2011)

ya i am getting that. Looks like I need to wait till Aug 5 till I can upgrade at a reasonable cost. I guess... wife says it would be stupid expensive to get into a capable phone before then. She downloaded the app onto her older Iphone but I havent had a chance to play with it yet. Prolly will this afternoon.


----------



## TreeAce (Jun 12, 2011)

sgreanbeans said:


> How much is it?
> My wife works full time at ATT, I am going to get one of those BlackBerry pad deals, 40% off because of her. Gonna load it with the Diseases of trees and shrubs and Abiotic disorders software on it. With that leaf snap, should be a pretty sweet tool out there.


 
Its free on wifes Iphone.


----------



## Illini_tree (Jun 22, 2011)

I have it on both my iPhone and iPad. I can browse but the leaf snapping doesn't seem to work on either.


----------



## keh10 (Jun 25, 2011)

Or you could just get a good tree id book with a dichotomous key 

Haha, seriously though, that's pretty cool. I've never been interested in those expensive phones. I've found that the cheap $20 phones take a lot more of a beating and last longer.


----------



## deevo (Jun 26, 2011)

PinnaclePete said:


> Read about that this morning, seems cool, especially for the harder to ID ornamentals and varieties..."still requires user to make final ID".
> 
> Hope they don't come out with a "Trim your own Tree App".
> 
> What's that tree? Try Smithsonian's new app to see - Yahoo! News


 
ohhhhhhhhh, gotta get that app as well!


----------



## Robberson (Jul 6, 2011)

TreeAce said:


> this looks super cool. especially for dumb people...like me.
> 
> Road Runner Video - Road Runner


 


Haha, seriously though, that's pretty cool. I've never been interested in those expensive phones. I've found that the cheap $20 phones take a lot more of a beating and last longer.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jul 9, 2011)

Its pretty cool, got an I-Phone, app is only for apple stuff? It has to have a white background, my kid made a bright white clipboard in shop class, I stole it form him! He thinks its cool that I wanted it! Made him feel productive!
Then download Dirrs app/book for 15 bucks! That one is real cool too! Also have tree poetry on there!

"The true meaning of life, is to plant tree's, whose shade, you do not expect to sit under"

Stuff like that!


----------

